# swallowed ear cleaning solution



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

My dog is such a dork. While he was getting his ears cleaned he swallowed a cotton ball soaked in malacetic otic. :doh: I'm scouring the internet for toxicity and stuff, but thought maybe someone here might know if a single cotton ball of the stuff would do any harm?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

You can call animal poison control, but they do charge. Tucker has a file with them...I always error on the side of caution.

888-426-4435
http://www.aspca.org/pet-care/poison-control/


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh, Silly, silly pupper. I don't know the answer to your question, but that is such a goldie manuver. Why do they DO it to themselves?


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

would the vet know ?


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I'd call your vet. They should be able to tell you over the phone.


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. We ended up calling the 24 hour vet clinic and the vet there said that it was such a small amount that unless he was acting sick not to worry. whew!

Why do they eat so much random stuff? I've decided that Caleb would never, ever, not in a million years be able to survive in the wild. He would eat everything and try to play with bears, porcupines and mountain lions. Such a dork. 

Thanks for the poison control number, Kimm. I'm putting it in my phone right now as I'm sure I'll need it sometime in the future.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Lol, what a silly dog.

Flora tried to eat a toad today. And then prior to that she licked some bird poo off the bluestone. Puppies are gross (and a little dimwitted at times.) :

Glad Caleb is okay!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey - I just caught this thread, but I'm with your vet. I highly doubt there's enough of anything bad to do any real damage. The concern would probably be the alcohol, but I can't imagine there was enough of it to hurt Caleb.

On the subject of surviving in the wild: no way, no how.


----------

